# Monty 231 Kamel...ECHTE GEO ???



## locdog (15. Februar 2008)

hi

kennt denn schluss endlich die richtigen geo daten des Kamel bikes/rahmen ???
das teil kann doch nie +50mm haben, man muss nur die Bilder vom coust V2 und dem Kamel vergleichen, dann sieht man das das Kamel das Tretlager tiefer hat als der Coust, wobei es +45mm hat.
in anderen foren sollte paar typen das uberprufen....bis heute aber hatt das keiner getan. genauso der Dressler, hat die bikes auf lager, schreibt aber dreist das er NUR den rahmen hat ohne gabel, deshalb kann der nix nach messen....so ne heimlichturerei geht mihr echt auf den senkel  

ich glaube das das kamel so etwa +40 oder sogar +35mm hat
Weis das jemand hier genau, kann das jemand nachmessen ?

Sebo du hast doch kontakt zu den monty leuten?
wehre eht supper wen du mahl was in erfahrung bringen konntest


----------



## mr.mütze (15. Februar 2008)

hast du schon auf der monty seite geguckt
gruß marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (15. Februar 2008)

auf monty angaben würd ich mich net verlassen.beim 221 pro 06
stand im katalog 949.3 radstand und +45 tretlager , in wirklichkeit hat das aber 1000 u. +50 (hab ich selbst gemessen undt steht auch so bei tartybikes)
und das was tartybikes beim 20er kamel angibt ist auch was anderes als das was monty angibt


----------



## locdog (15. Februar 2008)

wie gesagt. das wo was steht weis ich schon seit MONATEN....aber die sind FALSCH...leider :|
deshalb die Frage nach der "nachgemessener geo"


----------



## mr.mütze (15. Februar 2008)

aso ok ich hab nichts gesagt


----------



## digo (18. Februar 2008)

Sorry, erstmal habe ich gedacht, dass du den 221 meinst, weil bei den ist Tretlager +75mm. Nun die angaben von Monty:


----------



## locdog (18. Februar 2008)

diese angaben kenn ich auch leider...sind alles officiele angaben von monty :| denn ich aber nicht traue.

kenst du jemanden in Ungarn der einen 231 kamel hat und das nachmessen konnte ?


----------



## Bison Ratte (18. Februar 2008)

Hallöchen euch allen.... also so wie ich das sehe würde ich sagen das Monty wie man auch auf der technischen zeichnung sieht den Radstand gemessen hat mit der Achse mittich des Ausfallende dem entsprechend würde die höhe des Tretlagers nur in dieser einstellung auf +50 hochkommen


----------



## speedy_j (18. Februar 2008)

Bison Ratte schrieb:


> Hallöchen euch allen.... also so wie ich das sehe würde ich sagen das Monty wie man auch auf der technischen zeichnung sieht den Radstand gemessen hat mit der Achse mittich des Ausfallende dem entsprechend würde die höhe des Tretlagers nur in dieser einstellung auf +50 hochkommen



und wenn du jetzt noch punkt und komma setzt, dann würde man deinen satz auch verstehen.


----------



## Herrminator231 (18. Februar 2008)

Grüße, ich hab das mal für euch an meinem kamel nachgemessen. ich komme auf 30mm!!!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Februar 2008)

Herrminator231 schrieb:


> Grüße, ich hab das mal für euch an meinem kamel nachgemessen. ich komme auf 30mm!!!



irgendwoher kenn ich dich....frag mich bloß woher??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (18. Februar 2008)

Herrminator231 schrieb:


> Grüße, ich hab das mal für euch an meinem kamel nachgemessen. ich komme auf 30mm!!!



WWWWIIIIIIRRRRRRKKKKKLLLLLIIIIIIIICCCCCCHHH +30 ?    
ich wuste es, 35-40 aber doch 30, geil 
welchen Kamel haste, belaey oder Canas replika ?   +30 wehre OPTIMAL fur mich  
kanste auch bei dir WB und CS nachmessen mit angabe deiner gabel.

mir geht der rahmen schon seit 8 monaten einfach nicht mehr aus dem Kopf 
kannst du generel was zu den fahreindrucken sagen, welche gabel vorba-lenker kombo du hast usw ? 
reales gewicht wehre auch interesant

danke fur messung


----------



## digo (18. Februar 2008)

locdog schrieb:


> diese angaben kenn ich auch leider...sind alles officiele angaben von monty :| denn ich aber nicht traue.
> 
> kenst du jemanden in Ungarn der einen 231 kamel hat und das nachmessen konnte ?



Eigentlich kenne ich einer, aber weiss nicht ob sein Kamel angekommen ist oder nicht...Werde mal nachfragen..


----------



## Herrminator231 (18. Februar 2008)

ich hab die belaey version! als ich den radstand das letzte mal gemessen habe, war ich bei 1080mm. ich hab das komlette bike mit der standart monty ausrüstung. 
das bike fährt sich einfach wie ein traum.  es geht eigentlich alles besser als mit meinem bt. ich komme auch erstaunlich gut mit dem längeren radstand klar!!!! es gehen so einige neue höhen mit dem kleinen kamel 
die kettenstrebe ist ja variabel und bei mir 382mm.
ich hab keine waage, aber die karre ist schon schön leicht.


----------



## locdog (18. Februar 2008)

besten dank fur die angaben 
das Kamel hol ich mir 

Ich fahre jetzt schon seit sommer das BT 7,0 - WB1078 CS382 BB+20
und es fahrt sich eigentlich genial. nur ein kleines stuck hoher konnte das tretlager sein WB eventuel auch, das kamel ist also wie fur mich gemacht 

wen du ein belaey replika komplet bike hast, haste dann einen 135*25 vorbau und den monty Ti linker, der soll hier breiter als sein als sonst 

den lenker hole ich mir auch und werde in von 680 auf 730verbreitern mit dem vorbau wird noch experimentiert 

Achso, LETZTE frage, die Gabel ist auch 400mm hoch bei dir? das steht nahmlich nirgends.

@digo
wehre auch sehr hilfreich wen du mal nachfragen konntest, als bestatigung, man weis ja nie 
Was kosten die Rahmen  bei euch ?
in CZ so um die 680E und hier in PL wirds auch kaum besser :|


gruss
Chris


----------



## digo (20. Februar 2008)

Gemessene daten sind bei Ihm: 1075mm, und BB auf40mm...
Aber jetzt möhchte er den ganzen bike verkaufen für1600Euro, weil er auch ein Boxx hat, und der gefallt ihm besser, habe auch wegen den Rahmen gefragt, aber er möchte das nur als komplettrad verkaufen...
Du sollst ein e-mail an [email protected] schicken-ungarische vertreter von monty, wegen den Preis nachfragen für  den Rahmen.


----------

